# How to get dog interested



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

So Titan was easily trained when he was younger, and easily understood commands without hand signals. However, we have enrolled him in intermediate training, and he understands hand signals, but is lacking listening skills. How do I get him to listen better? Or maybe we are not training him correctly? We are having a hard time with heel, place, and up (on 4 legs). (He has mastered many other commands by voice command: sit, down, shake, shake right, wave, high 5, chase your tail, drop it, leave it, stay, wait, stand/dance, watch me, eat, on/off, touch hand, potty, come) 

I like to think he is decently smart and would be able to learn heel. He sometimes will follow you and knows "slow" and "quick" and will adjust his walking speed accordingly...but he just doesn't know when to heel when I tell him to. As for "place" he thinks it's just "sit." 

I tried bringing out new treats to get him interested, but he just gets so excited that he goes through 4-5 of his tricks and starts to whine. When I bring out his training treats, I feel like he's not motivated enough to pay full attention. :fish: help?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He doesn't sound focused on you. What does the trainer say?


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> He doesn't sound focused on you. What does the trainer say?


He's pretty focused in class, so when the trainer sees us interacting with him, he APPEARS to know the commands. For "place," it appears he knows it because we have him on leash walking next to us, and he sits in the "proper" place. But if he were out in front of you, you'd have to do the hand signal to get him to get into place. And he always looks at us, and thus appears to be focused. We are also trying to teach "left" and "right" but same problem. He'll follow if you have a treat, but he doesn't think/learn the voice command, and appears to know the command. 

The trainer tells us that we just need to practice/train him more, but we've been consistently working on "place" and "heel" for 3 weeks now. hwell:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So do you think he's only listening for treats? What do you think of clicker training?


----------



## Agility Crested (Feb 6, 2010)

How long have you been in this class?Are you looking to compete with him? If so, has you instructor trained and competed at a high level, meaning won and /or Qualified alot?
I competed with my crested and got his CD. Soon after I found out my dog didnt know what heel position is. It is more involved than just walking beside you and sitting beside you. It can take some dogs awhile to learn heal position (which is what i think you are describing that you are wanting him to do) You may need to find an instructor who specializes in teaching obedience correctly. Most dogs can do good enouph to pass but it is an awsome thing when they actually know what is expected of them.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

clicker and use it to shape the issues you have rather then having to lure with teh treat so much... (if that makes no sense i can clarify  in my head i make sense)


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

How old is the dog? How long have you been working on these exercises? Obedience is a lifelong practice. Even once a dog "gets it" you still have to keep working the exercise (like a Pro tennis player practicing her serve). I train with people who have OTCHs and UDX6s and they still train the fronts and finishes.

Do you practice at home? I find that there is no better place than next to the kitchen cabinets to practice finishes... gets them nice and straight. It almost sounds like you have an issue with drive. Are you wanting him to respond in a snappier way?


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm confused... what is *place*?

It sounds like he is getting confused, and is unsure of what you are asking of him. Do you use a clicker? Do you know how to shape behaviors?

For Stryder, he is in general a big lughead. I would c/t when he was in the proper heel position. I admit I used some luring, and asking him to *touch* my hand to get him in proper position. Eventually I added the command heel (this is all without me moving/walking around). We took it one baby step at a time, and he's finally learnt it.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

We've been using clicker training. Don't think we can ever go back to using just treats again! It is wonderful, and he learns quickly with it. 

"Place" is where the dog sights beside and slightly behind you..I believe to get into place for "heel?" Someone please correct me on that one

We practice all his commands on a daily basis, so he's got most everything pat down. I know he knows most of his commands, sometimes he just refuses to do them (haha!), he always pauses and thinks before he comes, sits, downs, whatever you want. However, if you have a treat in hand, he'll do whatever you want, no questions asked! 

Just to clarify, we are not showing/competing..I just want him to pass his training class..so there is no urgency. We started the intermediate class when he was 8 months old, and have been at it for 3 weeks now. I'm just concerned because his listening skills appear to be lacking, or he's just disinterested. I'm not sure which?


----------

